# Is my Bearded Dragon egg fertile ??



## Coal And Ciller (Apr 27, 2008)

Is my Bearded Dragon egg fertile ??


How can you tell if your Bearded Dragon eggs are fertile ??

I do have two bearded dragon ( one male and one female) and i saw my male doing all the breeding action. so late on my female layed some eggs (25 eggs). 

I have had them in the incubator at 24C and 74F scine 31st of october to the 1 of november. Someone from my local reptile store told me everythink for my bearded dragon incubator. I used a aquaruim heater, water , vermiculte (moistioned ) , plastic container containing vermiculte wich then had eggs layed on it. 

So today i used a powerful white light to see if there was any devlopment at all. but all i can see is red pigment area. The egg is pure white but soft shell.

Would be greatful for any adivice.

Are these Bearded Dragon Eggs Fertile ??


----------



## Coal And Ciller (Apr 27, 2008)

Can anyone help tell if these egg are fertile by the photos.


----------



## Coal And Ciller (Apr 27, 2008)

bump!!!


----------



## Coal And Ciller (Apr 27, 2008)

Why do people read the thread but don't give comments.


I'm not bothered what you say so don't be sayed to reply!


----------



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey calm down with the bumping...bumping every 15 mins will put people off replying because you come across as arrogant!

I'm no expert but I think the incubation temps are a bit low, although the egg is glowing a good colour, doesn't look opaque (sp?) so I think that's a good sign.

Give it time for some experienced beardie breeders to answer later on for a better answer : victory:


----------



## Coal And Ciller (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Modern Dinosaurs (Aug 14, 2008)

Dint know if this site will help

REPRODUCTIVE BIOLOGY OF BEARDED DRAGONS


----------



## Coal And Ciller (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for advice


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

your temps need to be between 82F and 87F roughly
when eggs are laid if you wait a few weeks after incubation you can "candle them" meaning you put the room in pitch darkness and place a light behind one of the eggs if its fertile you sould see a little kidney bean shape and blood vessels indicating a fertile egg.

i think if its a very deep red blocth its not a good sign or any off yellow colours.

hope this helps


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

the egg looks pink and veined so maybee fertile


----------



## Coal And Ciller (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for replies


----------



## StephanieDragon (Dec 24, 2008)

*your eggs*

hi i have 2 beardies my self but at only a few months they are not breeding yet but i have hope for them ... in answer to your question i have no idea so i found a website for you to look at that may help i have read several and this one seemed to have all the right answers please look at it and let me know how your eggs get on.

Bearded Dragon Care Sheet


----------



## lota-front (Sep 27, 2008)

yes they have veins therefore are fertile defo


----------



## pwoods76 (May 12, 2008)

Hi, My beardie laid 17 eggs on the 15 december iv incubated them at 30c and they look the same as yours. I have lost 1 to mold but all the other are fine. So hopefully we both have fertile eggs.
Let me know how your eggs develop.


----------



## Arcaned (Jul 25, 2009)

I know there has been quite a gap since the last post but im intruiged as to wether or not the eggs were fertile? The reason being, my beardy has just laid 15 and they look the same and with it being her first clutch, im unsure if they will be fertile


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Arcaned said:


> I know there has been quite a gap since the last post but im intruiged as to wether or not the eggs were fertile? The reason being, my beardy has just laid 15 and they look the same and with it being her first clutch, im unsure if they will be fertile


Can you get photos of the eggs?


----------

